# Yard break in Berkshire/Hampshire boarder



## asmp (16 January 2017)

Just seen this about stuff stolen from a yard at Kingsclere on my local news site:

POLICE have launched an investigation after horse rugs, hoods and Osteoflex drugs.

A feed store was broken into at a horse stables in Kingsclere yesterday between midnight and 4.30am.

Various tack was stolen including horse rugs, hoods and also some Osteoflex drugs.

Officers are now asking for anyone with information contact them on 101 quoting reference number 44170016482.


----------



## Cecile (16 January 2017)

Kingsclere is not that far from me, its a total nightmare around the area, including Newtown and various places along the A339
I found 2 horses wandering along Thornford Road early one morning, the owner eventually turned up to say someone had deliberately opened the gate to let them out.
Four Kingdoms were also having problems at the time, letting animals out and if I recall correctly someone cut off a mane (What made this much worse was it was one of
Jamie Gray's ponies which they had taken on following all the problems in that place)


----------

